# Introducing: High Jinks vom Neuanfang



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Yep- that's right. A puppy _almost_ literally feel into my lap two days ago, and I just couldn't turn away. Let's just be clear right from the beginning- If any of you recall me saying something like, "I'm just not ready for a pup for a couple more years" well... that was true. But this little guy is about everything I had planned on _trying to find_ in those two years! He really rocks, and I couldn't pass him up.

So with that out of the way, introducing High Jinks vom Neuanfang- my new rescue Mal/GSD mix!

This little guy came from Southwest Michigan German Shepherd Rescue. He's about 25 pounds, and perhaps 13" at the withers. They thought he was about, or just shy of, four months old. He has an awesome rear assembly, and a typical- straight- front end. Mal coloring with a GSD face. He has SO MUCH energy, he's not stopped moving since I brought him home!! He slept through the night perfectly last night, but is not so fond of being crated during the day. Unfortunately, I was not able to take any more vacation this week, so he's having to put up with four hour crate sessions. I went home from lunch today to let him out (no accidents in varikennel) and let him chase Pimg around the yard.

And then there's Pimg... haha. She's not really warming up to him yet, but I'm not surprised. There's some good of it though- 1) *I'm* able to supervise play and not let Jinksy get too crazy with her. And 2) unlike a lot of puppies, he seems to be able to read/speak "dog" pretty well and gets the message that she doesn't want him jumping all over her. I don't imagine I'll every find them sleeping in the same bed, but I do think with time she'll come around to not being bothered by him. We're still REALLY early on; he's been at my house for less than 24 hours!

The rescue didn't know a ton about his background. He came from the Detroit area, and his bloodlines are unknown.



















As close to a stack as I think we'll see in a while. He doesn't stop moving, and I don't have a fast camera:









Here's a video taken about 30mins after he arrived at my house:





I'm really looking forward to agility with this little guy. I have high hopes for him! There are more really great photos of him on the rescue's FB page: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.313589912093265.74942.258834997568757&type=3

(Photos here used WITH permission)


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh- forgot to say about his name..



> *jink *
> 
> Verb
> Change direction suddenly and nimbly, as when dodging a pursuer: "she was too quick for him and jinked away every time".
> ...


How fitting for the little dude. And of course it is intentionally funny that "High Jinks" is commonly used to mean noisy and mischievous fun. 

vom Neuanfang means "New Beginnings" which while perhaps cliche, it's quite true for me. My first working line dog... New beginnings indeed!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Congrats on the new baby. It will be interesting to see how he turns out because of the mix.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

CONGRATS!!! 
He is adorable!! :wub:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Huge congrats!! I saw the post on Facebook and I am so excited for you! Can't wait to see what you two accomplish as he grows. He is stunningly handsome. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

How cute is he!!! Congrats on the new baby! Can't wait to see more pics of him!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow,congratulations! He looks awesome, I hope he's everything that you were hoping for


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

OMG he is stinkin cute!!! Looks like he is going to be a lot of fun


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Congrats! He is a CUTIE! and built for agility) 

Love the name, my aussie is Harmony Hills Hy Jynx, aka Jynx, when I got her I figured I'd name her that since she was such a wild thing, and hoped she would 'jinx' me at agility

Have fun with him I'm sure Pimg will warm up to him soon, teach him the ropes and keep him in line


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Congrats! He is a CUTIE! and *built for agility*)


Sure is!! Just one more reason I couldn't pass him up! Yeah, Pimg will need time, no question. And if I don't keep the dude in line, she will! :rofl:

My family wanted me to name him some derivative of Kangaroo- like "Kanga" or "Roo" or "Knga" (a weird pointer to the fact that Pimg seems to have missing letters in her name, of which I just find... weird). I didn't think any of those names had a "punch" to them. I don't remember what I was looking up last night, but I stumbled onto the word "jinks" (or jink- same meaning) which I didn't know. I knew "jinx" but not with a "k." I was delighted by the meaning, and loved the double meaning when paired with "high jinks." Just seemed perfect to me. I'm sure he'll have plenty of high jinks to keep my busy! I also thought it'd be fun to add a linguistic reference to the Belgian Malinois with a French "kennel name" be it that "Malinois" is a French word, but French is a dull language lacking any "punch." Thus the German...


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Congrats Willy!! He's adorable and I look forward to seeing his progress and what you do with him.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

And the name is awesome! It's perfect! Perfect little puppy. Welcome to the club, fasten your seatbelt and enjoy the ride.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

well --- take care of his pasterns and feet when landing -- love the colour -- good luck to you


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations!! He's absolutely adorable, what a firecracker! 

Jazzy doesn't like big dogs, especially high energy big dogs so I knew she would take time to warm up to Delgado and it would be a lot of supervising, especially with the size difference. Now they DO sleep on the couch or bed together and watch out for each other . It can be done for sure, you'll learn their cues and they'll learn you'll look out for them and keep them in line


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

carmspack said:


> take care of his pasterns and feet when landing


What's wrong with his pasterns and feet?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

willy I love a play on names It will fit him, at one point I was thinking of "kaze' (as in kamikaze) for Jynx, but Jynx suits her..


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

wildo said:


> What's wrong with his pasterns and feet?


I am not an expert...but I have spent a lot of time looking at, asking about and researching pasterns because someone once told me that Odin should not be doing any jumping because of his pasterns. (Now any time I talk to someone who knows anything about canine structure, dog sports etc I ask about it.) Your puppy's pasterns and feet look fine to me, his pasterns look slightly on the long side but also look nice and tight. I'm also fairly certain that they look long becuase of one - gangly puppy stage and two - bad picture angle. I wouldn't worry about it. I see you two kicking some serious border collie butt in the future.

(Also went back and watched the vid of him, he did SOOO good with Pimg!! I don't think you have anything to worry about He looks like a nicley balanced, confident little man that is obviously pretty into his toys.)


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Congratulations on your new addition!

Just to satisfy my own curiosity . . . did they know anything about his background? I just don't see any shep in him. Looks like a mali kid to me.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Guardyan said:


> Just to satisfy my own curiosity . . . did they know anything about his background? I just don't see any shep in him. Looks like a mali kid to me.


I wish I _could_ satisfy your curiosity, but unfortunately I can't. When I spoke with the rescue on the phone, I didn't have a super great connection. Ok- fine, I won't blame the connection- but I seriously have a hard time understanding people over the phone. I often joke that I'm half deaf because I *never *hear people. I had a hearing test recently that proved I'm _not_ loosing my hearing- but what do they know anyway... 

At any rate- I didn't really get the whole story. I can piece together what I heard, but I'm afraid I'm probably botching it, or maybe even making part of it up to "fill in the blanks..."

Here's what I think I heard:
Jinks was in Detroit, and owned by a police officer. The cop has a busy life and job, and was obviously not able to put in the time. Someone knew this, and asked if they could send the pup to a rescue. Cop agreed. End of story... Again- breeder/bloodlines completely unknown.


I know some of that doesn't really make sense. Why would the guy randomly give up his dog to send to rescue?? So like I said- probably a botched story, but that's as much as I heard and/or can piece together. Stupid ears!

...Sorry- I know that's a pretty unsatisfying answer.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

KristiM said:


> I am not an expert...but I have spent a lot of time looking at, asking about and researching pasterns because someone once told me that Odin should not be doing any jumping because of his pasterns. (Now any time I talk to someone who knows anything about canine structure, dog sports etc I ask about it.) Your puppy's pasterns and feet look fine to me, his pasterns look slightly on the long side but also look nice and tight. I'm also fairly certain that they look long becuase of one - gangly puppy stage and two - bad picture angle. I wouldn't worry about it. I see you two kicking some serious border collie butt in the future.


Thanks Kristi! I also don't really see anything wrong with the pasterns/feet. The pasterns look, maybe, just a little steep, but overall not bad. If we're nit-picking, then maybe the front feet are a little small, but I haven't noticed it in person- only when dissecting the picture. Hopefully Carmen will chime back in with what she meant, because I'm pretty interested...


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Congrats! That is one cute puppy, not to mention a lucky puppy to have found you!!! So happy for both of you. I have no doubt it was meant to be!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

http://pennvetwdc.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/9-Zink.pdf


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Willy, congrats! Very lucky pup...he's in good hands. He is very handsome...love his face. I look forward to seeing him grow.

When a board member gets a new puppy I feel like we all do...so much fun to see the progression of everyone's pups


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

YOU got Crouton!? Aww, so happy I'll be able to keep up with him. I had a crush on him when I saw his posting on the rescues fb page. Congrats!!


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow, a new puppy!!! Congrats he is adorable!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

You hit the jackpot! Kathy you can find me my next dog....


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Congrats on your new pup! He is lucky to have found you!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:congratulations: On the Handsome pup!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

onyx'girl said:


> YOU got Crouton!? Aww, so happy I'll be able to keep up with him. I had a crush on him when I saw his posting on the rescues fb page. Congrats!!


Yes ma'am! I got him!  :laugh:


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Carmen- I still have no idea what you're talking about. Can you be more explicit in what you don't like about his pasterns/feet?


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Congratulations, Willy!!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

What a cutie pie. I bet Pimg will warm up to him! Cyra wanted to eat Grim when I brought him home and later when I brought in Beau and they all became great buddies.


----------



## YukonGal (Aug 25, 2011)

How exciting Willy - he looks like a whole lot of fun!! Are you going to be in Recallers 4.0 with him?


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

OMG I missed this! You! Got! An! Adorable! New! Puppy?!? How is Pimg doing with the new addition? C:

Oh I didn't read the whole post I was so excited for you! Congrats!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Zeeva said:


> OMG I missed this! You! Got! An! Adorable! New! Puppy?!? How is Pimg doing with the new addition?


Sure did.  Believe it or not, I think I _might_ have seen a glimmer of playing between the two this morning. It's really hard to tell. Pimg's "Get the ____ away from me; I hate you!" voice is very, very close to her "Wow, I guess I don't have to be a bitch; I _can_ play with other dogs" voice. She goes in between those two states of mind quickly. But yeah, there might have been just a little bit of play between them this morning.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

YukonGal said:


> How exciting Willy - he looks like a whole lot of fun!! Are you going to be in Recallers 4.0 with him?


Highly doubt it since I was in Recallers 3.0. The only thing I'm really interested in paying for from SG right now is the extended months 14-18 of PuppyPeaks that she's been promising for, umm... about a year. As much as I love SG, she's gotten to $$$$ for me. Plus, I have lots and lots and lots of info from Recallers 3.0 to work through. Now I just need to find a friend since SG didn't advertise that 60% of Recallers requires two people...


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

wildo said:


> Highly doubt it since I was in Recallers 3.0. The only thing I'm really interested in paying for from SG right now is the extended months 14-18 of PuppyPeaks that she's been promising for, umm... about a year. As much as I love SG, she's gotten to $$$$ for me. Plus, I have lots and lots and lots of info from Recallers 3.0 to work through. Now I just need to find a friend since SG didn't advertise that 60% of Recallers requires two people...


 UMMM...Max could use some recallers..Mr. Adolescent!!

I bet they would have fun playing in our woods too! Congrats again!!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm *pumped *for Max to meet Jinks. I think they are going to be great pals. They will LOVE playing with each other, I'm quite certain of it. Ponyfarm- I'm just waiting on a few more vaccines- I'll send you a FB message about it.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

He is so cute! I love seeing people adopt from Kristin's rescue as well


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Oh what a cutie! and he has that glint in his eye that says he is going to be a handful!!! LOL LOL

Pasterns are shock absorbers when jumping, they need some angulation to 'give' and absorb the landing....too straight and you can get into foot and shoulder issues....let him mature before any serious jumping and teach him to jump properly....most working line dogs have straight shoulders and pastern angulation is often too much or not enough...

His face looks VERY GSD to me.....if a LE officer had him, he probably was sired by a K9 on a mali or vice versa....quite a few of the LE officers I have met just breed without papers, rhyme or reason....and GSD/Mali crosses pretty common in that group

Lee


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Mike Diehl occasionally has GSD/Mali crosses and they never have the pedigree listed either.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

wolfstraum said:


> Pasterns are shock absorbers when jumping, they need some angulation to 'give' and absorb the landing....too straight and you can get into foot and shoulder issues....let him mature before any serious jumping and teach him to jump properly....most working line dogs have straight shoulders and pastern angulation is often too much or not enough...


THANK YOU Lee for talking about this. Carmen has me all razzled looking for any little issue with his pasterns feet. Good Lord I feel like a new parent; it's a little ridiculous! :rofl:

So are you saying that he DOES have too straight pasterns? When he's moving around, I think they look kind of "loose." He really flops them around and sometimes even trips over them- but I know he's just a baby and I'm not too concerned about the tripping thing. He's _not_ on a very good food for him I don't think. He's on TOTW Pacific Stream- same stuff I feed Pimg. But I don't think this is appropriate for a puppy, probably too much calcium. I'm playing with the idea of raw, but I have to admit I'm completely intimidated by it and not sure I have a local person to help me out with it. But anyway- if you two (Lee, Carmen) see an actual issue-- do tell. Won't hurt my feelings; I'd so much rather _know_ if you see something! He jumps constantly! Like a little monkey, I swear. He'd much rather chew a toy while laying on the couch or bed than when laying on the floor. Links to eight page articles about "form follows function" don't really help me too much. I don't know the intent of the link...


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Wildo -- promise to answer in full -- but that won't be till later on Sunday -- got the agenda full for things to do today -- and will be giving a lecture tomorrow - busy busy busy


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Congratulations, he's adorable and looks like he'll be a lot of fun!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

carmspack said:


> Wildo -- promise to answer in full -- but that won't be till later on Sunday -- got the agenda full for things to do today -- and will be giving a lecture tomorrow - busy busy busy


Thanks- looking forward to it!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

will I ever get out of here today ! 

Wildo look at the first picture of him -- looks like there is no pad to his foot -- straight pasterns , loose ligament , and he is landing on the butt or heel of his foot - toes are open and spread - splayed --- thin -- jarring impact -- on landing , possible sprains on twisting motion . Dogs that turn tend to have different shoulder and fore assembly (one side folds in to the change of motion , the outside leg stretches - expands to push body in to the folded side to propel in to the motion)


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congrats on the handsome new baby, I think that his beautiful big sister will come around and before you know it they will be 2 peas in a pod.


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh, what a cutie!! Love the name, by the way. Looks like you'll have your hands full with this one, but have lots of fun at the same time!


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow I guess I really do have catching up to do! Congrats on the puppy Willy! And a Mal! Or a Mal mix? The rescue seemed unsure and it can be really hard to tell. There are certainly purebred working bred Mals who look like him. And there's lots of Mals who aren't totally Mals too  Either way, he's adorable and I can't wait to see more of him!

I wouldn't get too worked up over something like his feet being a little splayed or his pasterns being less than ideal. My Jora had an east-west front and well...she sure did fine in agility. Not only east-west but she lost an outside front toe from an injury, which caused that foot to turn out even more over time. A few people questioned if she'd be able to run and properly after having an outside front toe removed. She was fine, ran agility fast and crazy until she was over 10. And Ziggy's a dwarf dog, don't get much more wonky structure there - very crooked front legs, short limbs and a long back. He's almost 10 and can has no issues what so ever despite doing agility, dabbling in flyball and being generally crazy his whole life. I think no one would ever pick a Ziggy as a dog who's structure would lend itself well to sports but it's just never been an issue. I'm not saying structure is unimportant but I see no reason at all to worry about this pup's suitability for agility. And besides he's a puppy, things change structurally on puppies all the time. And beyond that...all dogs have structural faults. FWIW Roust had splayed feet and weaker pasterns when I first got him (about the same age Jinks is now and his feet were more splayed) and while he will probably never be ideal in that area he has improved. I really don't have any hesitations about pursuing any sort of activity with him.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

You're not so late to the game, I got him only three days ago! He was labeled as a Mal/GSD mix. I definitely see both. I think he has a very GSD head, a GSD rear, and a Mal everything else, including coloring. I do wonder what little dog is in there- and just on principle hope it's not a terrier. But it matters not. I really like this guy and am not so concerned about his make-up. He's a lot of fun and I'm really hoping he'll be a stellar agility dog. He has the structure for it. If he turns out as fast as Roust, I'll be VERY happy! One awesome dog you have there!!



AgileGSD said:


> Wow I guess I really do have catching up to do! Congrats on the puppy Willy! And a Mal! Or a Mal mix? The rescue seemed unsure and it can be really hard to tell. There are certainly purebred working bred Mals who look like him. And there's lots of Mals who aren't totally Mals too  Either way, he's adorable and I can't wait to see more of him!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have seen very very well bred imported Malis who are TINY!!! Used to train with a guy with a cute brindle Mali - his nephew bought a bred imported female from a well known Mali guy in DC [don't remember anything but Jo-Farm??] and the female was small like a border collie....so don't even think about size = small dog mix....he really looks like a GSD x Mali cross to me....

Carmen explained the foot structure/pastern stuff much better than me....but as others have said, it is as much about heart and drive as conformation....just be careful until he is more mature

Lee


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

AgileGSD said:


> I wouldn't get too worked up over something like his feet being a little splayed or his pasterns being less than ideal. My Jora had an east-west front and well...she sure did fine in agility. Not only east-west but she lost an outside front toe from an injury, which caused that foot to turn out even more over time. A few people questioned if she'd be able to run and properly after having an outside front toe removed. She was fine, ran agility fast and crazy until she was over 10. And Ziggy's a dwarf dog, don't get much more wonky structure there - very crooked front legs, short limbs and a long back. He's almost 10 and can has no issues what so ever despite doing agility, dabbling in flyball and being generally crazy his whole life. I think no one would ever pick a Ziggy as a dog who's structure would lend itself well to sports but it's just never been an issue. I'm not saying structure is unimportant but I see no reason at all to worry about this pup's suitability for agility. And besides he's a puppy, things change structurally on puppies all the time. And beyond that...all dogs have structural faults. FWIW Roust had splayed feet and weaker pasterns when I first got him (about the same age Jinks is now and his feet were more splayed) and while he will probably never be ideal in that area he has improved. I really don't have any hesitations about pursuing any sort of activity with him.


:thumbup:


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

wildo said:


> You're not so late to the game, I got him only three days ago! He was labeled as a Mal/GSD mix. I definitely see both. I think he has a very GSD head, a GSD rear, and a Mal everything else, including coloring. I do wonder what little dog is in there- and just on principle hope it's not a terrier. But it matters not. I really like this guy and am not so concerned about his make-up. He's a lot of fun and I'm really hoping he'll be a stellar agility dog. He has the structure for it. If he turns out as fast as Roust, I'll be VERY happy! One awesome dog you have there!!


 Awww thanks! Roust is pretty cool  I think chances are really good Jinks is going to be pretty awesome too! 

Why do you think there's a small breed in him? GSD x Mal is pretty common with people breeding police dogs. And FWIW KNPV bred "malinois" (which many working police dogs are) are almost never actually purebred Mals. Mals mixed with GSD, Dutch and who knows what else in the pedigree. Do a google image search for KNPV bred Malinois and you'll see what I mean LOL

ETA: I'm thinking that you feel at 25lbs and not quite 4 months, he's too small for a GSD or Mal puppy? It's pretty common for puppies to double their weight at four months. That would mean he's 25lbs now he'll be around 50lbs at maturity, that is Mal sized for sure. Puppy size is really hard to tell though, Roust seemed really big at this age but now he's 10 months and just under 50lbs, probably 22" - 23" at the shoulder. He'll get a little bigger but he's going to be a smaller male.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Ohhhhhh... My gosh!
He truly is gorgeous! Thank goodness I didn't come across him, or I would've been in serious danger of doing something really bad, because Hans is way too young to get a brother!
Enjoy him, and thank you for sharing him with us. Can't wait to see him grow and flourish.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

AgileGSD said:


> ETA: I'm thinking that you feel at 25lbs and not quite 4 months, he's too small for a GSD or Mal puppy? It's pretty common for puppies to double their weight at four months. That would mean he's 25lbs now he'll be around 50lbs at maturity, that is Mal sized for sure. Puppy size is really hard to tell though, Roust seemed really big at this age but now he's 10 months and just under 50lbs, probably 22" - 23" at the shoulder. He'll get a little bigger but he's going to be a smaller male.


Yes- that was exactly my reasoning. Sounds like he might be right on track then! He's just such a small little squirt. He's pretty funny though and is making me laugh a lot!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Congratulations--he is a cutie! Rafi is part kangaroo too so I know what you mean. 

I don't see the gsd in him, just mal except his coat color is off for a mal...who knows, the important thing is that you love him!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

What a cutie! Congrats and good luck with him!


----------

